# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Finn Kelly  (Rob Mills)

## Perdita

Neighbours have confirmed that Australian Idol star Rob Mills is joining the cast as a new colleague of Susan Kennedy's.



The popular entertainer has been recruited in guest role and will be playing the role of Finn Kelly, a progressive and respected school teacher appointed by Susan.

However, as always, there is more to the affable Mr Kelly than meets the eye and as local residents will discover when glimpses of his past start to be exposed.

Rob started filming with Neighbours this week and his first scenes will air in March 2017.

Speaking about joining the show, Rob said: "I can't wait to get started on the show. As a youngster, I played baseball just behind where Ramsay Street is located and I thought at the time, how great it would be to be on Neighbours, and now it has happened!"

Neighbours' Executive Producer, Jason Herbison said: "Rob is an exceptional talent and we are thrilled to welcome him to Ramsay Street as Finn Kelly, a really intriguing character with some hidden secrets which our audience won't expect."

Rob rose to fame in 2003 as a finalist on the first series of Australian Idol. He has since gone on to star in a number of highly acclaimed productions including, Wicked, Grease, Legally Blonde, The Last Five Year, Into the Woods, Hair and most recently Ghost the Musical.

He has also appeared in Celebrity Apprentice, Dancing with the Stars, Spics and Specs, The Footy Show, The Project and as host of Young Talent Time in 2012.

Digital Spy

----------

ChrisRF (13-03-2017), Dazzle (16-11-2016), MellBee (27-03-2017), Pantherboy (16-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## indigodance

Cant be any worse than Brad with his never ending brood of fruits of his loin creeping out of the woodwork !  He should really get the snip

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016), MellBee (27-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does the show just recruit from reality shows  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016), kaz21 (16-11-2016), lizann (18-05-2017), MellBee (27-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

(Edit: sorry Perdita, I couldn't find the separate thread you had already started on Finn Kelly when I posted this - I didn't look back far enough!!)


News.com.au article on Rob Mills starting a five-month stint next week on _Neighbours_ as schoolteacher Finn Kelly (with a bit of a crossover in the article with _Home and Away_):


http://www.news.com.au/entertainment...d5cdb7b5c318cd

*Rob Mills’ housemate won a TV role that the former Australian Idol contestant really wanted*


HOUSEMATES can be annoying. Some don’t wash their dishes and some are a bit too vocal in the bedroom.

But spare a thought for Rob Mills, whose housemate, Ryan O’Kane, did something worse ... he stole the role that Millsy wanted.

“For the past few years I’ve been trying to get onto one of the soaps,” Mills said to news.com.au.

“There was a role on _Home & Away_ that I got pretty close to. It was to play Penny McNamee’s love interest on the show [McNamee plays Tori Morgan].”

As Millsy was waiting for the call from his agent to tell him whether or not he’d landed the role, his housemate walked into the room and delivered some bad news.

“I’m pretty sure he just said, ‘I’ve got the job,’” Mills recalled, adding that he wasn’t at all bitter.

“I was rapt for him. We had a beer to celebrate and I think I even cooked him dinner.”

Millsy might have missed out being Riley Hawkins in Summer Bay, but it didn’t take him long to land an even bigger role on a rival soap.

*Next week, the 34-year-old will start a five-month stint on Neighbours as a schoolteacher called Finn Kelly*.

“The first day [on the set of _Neighbours_] was bloody surreal,” Mills said.

“*Debra Lawrance*, who played Pippa on_ Home & Away_, was there as my acting coach. We had a little half an hour session ... and then later that day I had a scene with Susan Kennedy in the principal’s office.

“I was the happiest kid in the world. People look up to the Harolds [Bishop] and Alfs [Stewart] of this world, but as a kid, the Pippas [Ross] and the Susans [Kennedy], they were my heroes.”

Much like the actor himself, Mills’ character is described as charismatic and affable, but according to a _Neighbours_ statement, “it soon becomes apparent that there is more to him than meets the eye as the residents of Ramsay Street catch glimpses of his mysterious past”.

Who knows, maybe they discovered some scandalous photos from his past ...

----------

MellBee (27-03-2017), Perdita (14-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Ramsay Street will be welcoming a new face to Neighbours this month in the form of Australian Idol star Rob Mills' new teacher character Finn Kelly, but we could have been seeing him in an entirely different Australian soap if things had played out a little differently.

As it was, it was Mills' own housemate Ryan O'Kane who got in the way of that dream and was cast in the role on Home and Away instead.

"There was a role on Home and Away that I got pretty close to," Rob told news.com.au. "It was to play Penny McNamee's love interest on the show."

But before he could win the role of Riley Hawkins, the surgeon who will be joining the soap in the coming months, his housemate revealed he'd got the call offering him the job.


"I'm pretty sure he just said, 'I've got the job'," Rob said before insisting that there wasn't any bitterness between the friends.

"We had a beer to celebrate and I think I even cooked him dinner."

Luckily, it seems Rob didn't have to wait too long for a lucky break as he's now landed a stint on Neighbours as a progressive teacher appointed by Susan Kennedy (Jackie Woodburne) and his scenes will start airing this month.

New teacher Finn Kelly is warm, easygoing and friendly as he settles in, but he soon clashes with his ex-girlfriend Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta), who is livid to see him and is convinced that Finn has a darker side.

Elly Conway clashes with Finn Kelly in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
[Elly Conway clashes with Finn Kelly in Neighbours]

"I can't wait to get started on the show," Rob said when his casting was announced last year. "As a youngster, I played baseball just behind where Ramsay Street is located and I thought at the time, how great it would be to be on Neighbours, and now it has happened!"

As for the Home and Away character that got away, Riley Hawkins has already made waves for soap fans watching at Australian pace, but the character has yet to star in Summer Bay for fans in the UK.


Digital Spy

----------

ChrisRF (13-03-2017), MellBee (27-03-2017), Pantherboy (14-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...nway-Channel-5

Finn Kelly to seduce Xanthe?

----------

badirene (28-04-2017), MellBee (28-04-2017), Pantherboy (28-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

> http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...nway-Channel-5
> 
> Finn Kelly to seduce Xanthe?


 thought she was crushing on him

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2017)

----------


## kaz21

The way he looked at her yesterday, was so creepy.

----------

Aussieguy (29-04-2017), badirene (28-04-2017), Ruffed_lemur (28-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

he tries to kill susan and elly he really wants to run the school badly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (18-05-2017)

----------


## kaz21

He's so creepy, good villain tho.

----------


## Sufyaan

> Elly, Finn and Bea to die.


I don't think Bea will die

----------


## its.like.that

They could have done so much better with Finn when he had his good side. Can't wait for it to be over

----------

courseiam (15-02-2020), kaz21 (14-02-2020)

----------


## courseiam

> Elly, Finn and Bea to die.


I so hope you're right. All three are beyond annoying and whenever any of those characters are on screen I stop paying attention.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up new target for Finn Kelly as his memories continue to return
He makes a new enemy next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...binson-danger/

Neighbours hints at possible danger for Lucy Robinson next week as she makes an enemy of Finn Kelly.

Lucy, played by Melissa Bell, is about to reappear on our screens ahead of Neighbours' 35th anniversary celebrations, which see a number of faces from the past take centre stage.

Paul's no-nonsense sister is about to take over the planning of Chloe Brennan's wedding expo idea, to help raise the profile of Lassiters.

Lucy is taking no prisoners as she makes her plans and quickly decides to ban Finn from the event, fearing that his presence would cause bad press.

Finn is furious over Lucy's actions, while his girlfriend Bea Nilsson refuses the opportunity to perform at the event in protest at how he has been treated.

These tensions come after Finn has received an unexpected flash of an old memory after kissing Elly Conway.

The reformed villain hopes that this was a one-off and tries to avoid any interactions that might trigger other memories.

Sadly, Finn's efforts are in vain and he soon flees Number 32 in an emotional state, as a huge number of memories come flooding back at once. This includes his time in South America, and the crimes he committed during his first stints in Erinsborough.

The Kennedys are concerned about Finn's odd behaviour, but he insists that he simply rushed out of the house because he needed some air.

Secretly, Finn is struggling with the idea that he might turn evil again now that he can remember his dark past. With Finn still annoyed over Lucy, did she pick the wrong moment to cross him?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, February 27 and Friday, February 28 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (18-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*8 Neighbours characters in danger as Finn Kelly's memory returns
Here comes trouble... again!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nesia-enemies/

Neighbours is about to air the must-see storyline that we've expected for months, as Finn Kelly's memories return.

This week's episodes see Finn get a brief flash of his past as he shares a kiss with his old flame Elly Conway, setting the stage for a big new storyline. Next week, more memories come flooding back, including his past crimes.

Show bosses have confirmed that Finn turning bad again will be one of the key storylines airing in the show's 35th anniversary week next month, so the stakes are going to be higher than ever. Here's a quick guide to 8 characters who should probably be pretty worried right now...
*
1. Elly Conway*

Before his convenient amnesia hit, one of Finn's favourite hobbies was to torment Elly. The pair have a long and turbulent history, so Elly is sure to be heavily involved as her ex-lover turns evil once more and (presumably) remembers that he hates her guts.

It's a forbidden kiss with Elly that starts the ball rolling when it comes to Finn's memories returning this week. Show bosses have also confirmed that Finn will exact his revenge when Elly heads off to celebrate her 35th birthday on Pierce's remote island next month.

With Jodi Anasta confirmed to be leaving the show, and teasing a "brutal" exit storyline, could the fateful trip cost Elly her life after she inadvertently awakens the monster within Finn?

*2. Bea Nilsson*

Finn is currently in a relationship with Bea, but their history is just as dark. If we cast our minds back to 2018, a showdown between the pair in the woods sparked a chain of events that led to Finn's cliff fall and coma. Prior to this, he had controlled and manipulated Bea while using a false identity.

Bea kindly forgave and forgot Finn's crimes once he lost his memories last year, but we have a feeling this will be a decision she ultimately lives to regret. Maybe it'll inspire the sequel to her often-heard 'Sorry' song?

*3. Susan Kennedy*

Showing how events in Neighbours can spiral out of control just a tad, Finn initially targeted Susan because he wanted her job at Erinsborough High. After many twists and turns, their feud ended with Susan pushing Finn off a cliff. These things happen in Erinsborough.

Staying true to her Saint Susan nickname, the kind-hearted Kennedy ultimately forgave Finn for all of his pre-amnesia antics and even invited him to live under her roof. But if Finn remembers how much that cliff fall hurt (ouch), we wouldn't want to be in Susan's shoes as he cruelly contemplates his revenge.

*4. Gary Canning
*
Neighbours helpfully reminds us of Gary's animosity towards Finn next week, which may not be a coincidence. Gary is alarmed when he finds out that Finn has started tutoring Harlow, recognising the similarities to the time that his daughter Xanthe was groomed by Finn.

Gary refuses to sit back and say nothing while history is in danger of repeating itself, but upsetting Finn just when his memories are returning probably isn't the smartest move for anyone on Ramsay Street right now.

*5. Toadie Rebecchi*

Although we don't yet have an exact list of characters who'll be on Pierce's island once Finn goes on the rampage, we do know that Toadie will be among those in the danger zone.

A recent press release from Neighbours teased: "The ensuing drama centres around Elly being spirited off to Pierce's remote island glamping resort to celebrate her 35th birthday with a key group of her Ramsay Street friends. Erinsborough favourite Toadie is among the doomed passenger list."

It did seem strange at the time to just single out Toadie – could it be an early clue over who'll be in dire straits thanks to Finn? If so, we demand an Eve Morey cameo appearance with Sonya as Toadie's guardian angel.

*6. Lucy Robinson*

PR-savvy Lucy makes a bold decision next week by announcing that Finn won't be welcome at her wedding expo event, fearing that he'd create bad press. (Although that would probably apply to most of the Street, in real life.) Lucy doesn't have a history with Finn, but her no-nonsense choice could be enough to put her top of his enemies list.

Lucy enforces her "Finn ban" just as his memories are continuing to return and he's wrestling with old feelings of anger. As Finn starts to wonder whether he's becoming a monster again (spoiler alert – yes), could Lucy find herself in the wrong place at the wrong time?

*7. Chloe Brennan*

Finn doesn't have too much of a history with Chloe, although that certainly didn't stop him nearly running her over when she was caught in the crossfire of his tensions with Xanthe in July 2018.

Chloe's friendship with Elly, and the fact that Elly's birthday celebrations are taking place on Pierce's island, are sure to mean that she bags herself a place on the fateful trip next month. It wouldn't be a big Neighbours week without a Brennan family member in peril, right?

*8. Trent Kelly*

Neighbours provided us with more details from Finn's backstory last week, with the revelation that a big mistake from his father Trent meant that he wasn't rescued when he was kidnapped in Colombia all those years ago.

With his memories coming back, it won't be long before Finn remembers just how difficult his ordeal was. Neighbours fans haven't seen the last of Trent, so could this mean that Finn will go out for revenge against his feckless father?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

lellygurl (22-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (21-02-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

I think we can safely say Susan Toad and Chloe are not one of the unlucky three

----------

kaz21 (21-02-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

It’s definitely going to Elly. Wouldn’t be surprised if Aster is killed off too but I see Finn stealing her and running away. Susan would be an obvious choice as she almost killed him but I highly doubt the producers are going to sack her yet.

----------

kaz21 (21-02-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

Elly, Mark and Trent is my guess

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'll say Elly, Finn and Trent.

----------


## courseiam

Yeah Trent seems to be an obvious choice, can't see them killing off 3 main characters. Personally I'd like it to be Finn, Elly and Bea. Guess we can all dream.

----------

lellygurl (22-02-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Itâs definitely going to Elly. Wouldnât be surprised if Aster is killed off too but I see Finn stealing her and running away. Susan would be an obvious choice as she almost killed him but I highly doubt the producers are going to sack her yet.


Producers would have to be insane to sack Jackie!

----------


## Aussieguy

> I'll say Elly, Finn and Trent.


This sounds about right just the two main characters killed off and one blow in. Finn kills Ellie and Trent then Susan kills Finn

----------

lellygurl (22-02-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

> Susan kills Finn


Now I can see that happening! She kills Finn for killing Elly.

----------

Aussieguy (22-02-2020), lellygurl (22-02-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

Changed my selection

Ellie kills Finn
Finn kills his father and Mark

----------


## Aussieguy

Either way it's a sad end for Finn as we've seen he's a genuinely good guy without the horrible memories. In fact I'd say it's highly unrealistic.

----------


## lellygurl

My hubby and I were only just talking about Finn getting his memories back soon. Awesome! 

My thoughts? Finn will kill Trent (his dad), and hurt Elly very badly (that she will die of her wounds), and then SSusan kill Finn = 3 deaths.

I cannot wait!!

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*
Neighbours villain Finn Kelly holds grudge against Bea Nilsson in worrying new scenes
Has his next target been revealed?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ilsson-grudge/

Neighbours hints that Bea Nilsson could become a target of evil Finn Kelly next week.

Finn (Rob Mills) is about to turn evil again as he struggles with the return of his memories in worrying scenes.

Viewers will see the first signs of Finn's dark side returning when Lucy Robinson (Melissa Bell) kicks him out of her Mardi Gras party at The Waterhole, fearing that his presence will cause bad press.

Finn struggles to control the anger that Lucy's decision sparks in him â and he can't resist planning a fightback.

Wanting Lassiters to pay for banning him, Finn asks his girlfriend Bea (Bonnie Anderson) to take a stand by quitting singing at The Waterhole.

When Bea refuses, there are signs of Finn's old controlling nature returning as he's visibly annoyed by her lack of support.

Later in the week, Finn becomes troubled again when he receives a phone call from his dad Trent.

Opening up to his video diary, Finn reveals that he now remembers his kidnap ordeal in Colombia â so feels even angrier over Trent's role in prolonging it.

Finn also confesses that he's angry with Bea for contacting Trent and bringing him back into his life again.

Bea can sense that Finn isn't himself, but is oblivious to the reasons why. She tries to cheer him up, but he'd much rather spend time with her sister Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta).

As Finn continues to try and work through his attraction to Elly, it might have dire consequences for his future...

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 2, Tuesday, March 3 and Friday, March 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (24-02-2020), MellBee (24-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (24-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*Harrowing Neighbours story line descends into violence as Finn takes on his father
Will he return to his evil ways for good?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...nt-fight-62773

Finn's memory has slowly been returning in recent episodes of Neighbours, and it's sending him back down a dark and dangerous path. 

And when Finn tracks down his old storage locker, discovering what's inside could see him revert to his evil ways for good.

The drama picks up as Finn (Rob Mills) is plagued by the memory of a storage unit. 

While he can't remember where it is, he knows someone who does: Harry Sinclair (Paul Dawber) â his once ruthless ally.

With David's (Takaya Honda) supervision, Finn pays Harry a visit in prison. 

When they arrive, Finn tries to use Harry's affection for him to dig for information on the locker. 

Pretending to be in turmoil over his past, Finn manages to secure the information he needs and, once alone, he heads straight to the unit, opening the door to the locker and his evil past.

Later, Finn agrees to meet with his father, Trent (Peter Houghton). When his dad tries to apologise for their tumultuous past, Finn snaps.

He's discovered Trent's secret that led to Finn being taken hostage and abandoned in Colombia when he was younger. Finn lashes out and his dark side quickly resurfaces.

Knowing Finn has gone to meet his dad, a concerned Elly (Jodi Anasta) checks in with him. 

Unaware of what's really happened between Finn and his dad, Elly comforts Finn in the wake of the distressing confrontation. 

As the feelings between the pair continue to grow, tension builds â will they give in to their feelings?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the previous post, Digital Spy now have this article:


*Neighbours brings back Finn Kelly's dark side in a huge showdown with his dad Trent
Finn's memories continue to flood back...*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rent-showdown/

Neighbours character Finn Kelly's dark side will return as he confronts his father Trent in a heated showdown.

In scenes airing next week, Finn (Rob Mills) remembers more of his past and has his mind on finding out the truth about a storage locker in one of his memories.

After convincing David to accompany him, Finn pays former boss Harry Sinclair (Paul Dawber) â last seen trying to frame Finn in May 2019 â a visit in prison. Finn manipulates Harry by playing into his former acquaintance's affections for him in order to learn the storage locker's address and location.

Finn opens the locker, leading to more memories flooding back to him. He remembers pretending to be 'Patrick' and using the wheelchair, which leaves him feeling contemplative.

He later confirms to the Kennedys that he visited Harry, but insists that it was a positive experience.

Soon afterwards, Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) expresses concern over Finn's desire to visit his father, especially with the recent revelation that Trent could have stopped Finn's kidnapping ordeal in Colombia sooner if he hadn't lost the ransom money. Finn ends up meeting Trent, after Elly agrees not to tell Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson).

Trent (Peter Houghton) apologises to Finn for what happened in the past, adding that he's glad the truth is now out.

For a moment, it looks like Finn and Trent might reconcile â until Finn responds by revealing that he knows what really happened to the ransom money in Trent's possession.

This leads to a dramatic showdown between Finn and Trent... 

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Aussieguy

No sympathy what ever for Trent, what parent goes all that way loses the ransom money then figures eh I tried and heads off home. Most parents would move heaven and earth to save their child in that situation. Sadly for Finn both his parents didn't seem to care at all what happened to him

----------

lizann (02-03-2020), Pantherboy (02-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Finn Kelly to declare his love for Elly Conway ahead of 35th anniversary carnage
But how will Elly react?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...h-anniversary/

Neighbour' Finn Kelly will declare his love for Elly Conway as the 35th anniversary week approaches.

In scenes airing next week, Finn (Rob Mills) struggles to get Elly (Jodi Anasta) out of his mind, as he dwells on how Elly has comforted him during recent events. When Elly is by a lake, Finn daydreams about what life could be as a family with Elly and baby Aster.

Elly continues to be kind towards Finn, and Finn eventually opens up about his feelings.

Finn tells Elly that although he has been trying to contain his feelings, he loves her and wants to be with her.

Finn is, of course, currently in a relationship with Elly's sister Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson)â¦

Elsewhere, Finn makes a small slip which is noticed by Harlow Robinson (Jemma Donovan). He appears to remember a detail from the time when he lived in the Willis house.

Will Harlow connect the dots and realise that Finn's memories are back?

Next week will also see Finn's dark side return, as he confronts his father Trent in a heated showdown.

All of this is leading to an explosive 35th anniversary week, when three characters will die as Finn puts his ultimate revenge plan into motion.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (15-03-2020), MandaPanda (03-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (03-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

âNeighboursâ Finn Kelly gets a surprise visitor in 35th anniversary island episodes.
Will his plans be thwarted?â

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nclair-island/

----------


## Pantherboy

From *TV Week* magazine:


*SPOILER ALERT!!*



"Grave mistake. 
Finn's reign of terror leads to another death this week. 

After his memories of the cliff-face showdown with Susan and Elly came flooding back, Finn is hell bent on revenge. Susan discovers Finn has baby Aster hidden in his car. He abducts both of them and drives to an isolated cabin, where he holds them captive. Susan searches for a way to escape, as Finn is outside digging her grave. 

Elly miraculously tracks them down, saves Aster and frees Susan who is rigid with fear. Elly is fuelled by adrenaline and the need to confront Finn. Susan begs her not to go but it all happens so quickly. But little does Elly know that Finn has already dug a grave. Only two of them will walk away alive."



And this is from an earlier *The Metro* newsletter:

"Will Susan die in Neighbours as Finn strikes?  
Is Susan Kennedy, everyone's favourite soap mum, set to meet her maker as one of the three huge deaths hitting Neighbours as part of the big 35th Anniversary? 

If evil Finn Kelly has his way it would seem so and he has a deeply disturbing plan for her too. 

In the wake of the island tragedy, the rest of the Neighbours are unaware of whatâs happened to their loved ones. Not everyone will survive the fateful trip to celebrate Elly's big day, and it looks like not everyone back home will make it either - starting with Susan. 

We always knew the 35th anniversary was going to send huge shock waves through Erinsborough, could they be that big that we see dear old Suze shuffled off this mortal coil? What is Karl with out Susan? It's like salt without pepper, chips without mayo, Nutella without eating it straight out of the jar. Itâs just not right. 

In a very special two-hander episode, Finn arrives back in town and tells Susan that Bea has gone to a cabin in the Snowy Mountains to try and get over their painful breakup and that she needs her. He offers to take her up there and, being kindhearted Susan, she readily agrees, happy to do anything to help her niece. 

But she realises something is seriously amiss when she sees Aster is in the car, and quick-thinking Susan knows that whatever she says and does next, her life depends on it. 

She's not wrong because at the cabin, things escalate quickly and Susan finds herself in a very serious hostage situation, trapped inside the cabin. Finn has a terrible plan for Susan and she knows it, so while he busies himself outside she tries to make a break for it, but Finn catches her. 

It's a real shame because what she doesn't realise is that he's busy outside digging her grave - he may well be planning on burying her alive, and with no one knowing where she is, there's no one around to save her. Is this it for Susan?"

----------

Bossy7 (17-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (15-03-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

Elly kills Finn which starts her exit storyline?

----------

Bossy7 (18-03-2020)

----------


## kaz21

hmm this could be interesting.

----------


## Bossy7

Mmmmm.... so ELLY brutally kills Finn and ends up in jail, only to resurface years later... not sure I like that.  I wanted ELLY, Finn and Aster to go to Finn’s mum happy and then for Sean to resurface . Perfect time to get evil Finn....

----------


## Kyzaah

The Finn and Harry thing was disturbing. He really will do anything!!

----------

courseiam (18-03-2020), lizann (20-03-2020), Mirjam (18-03-2020), tammyy2j (20-03-2020)

----------


## Mirjam

> The Finn and Harry thing was disturbing. He really will do anything!!


Absolutely! I was more "shocked" tho that Neighbours aired Finn's bare toosh twice!

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

I did cheer when Finn pushed Bea into the hole

----------

courseiam (20-03-2020), HarryHedgehog (20-03-2020), lizann (20-03-2020), MellBee (20-03-2020)

----------


## Danners9

> I did cheer when Finn pushed Bea into the hole


Sorry Bea.. you're in the way...

AND STOP SINGING!

----------

courseiam (20-03-2020), HarryHedgehog (20-03-2020), kayuqtuq (29-03-2020), lizann (20-03-2020), MellBee (20-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours fans spot another censored scene as Finn Kelly terrorises Susan Kennedy
Finn was made a little less intimidating.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ored-scene-uk/

Neighbours fans have spotted another censored scene in the UK.

The moment â noticed during a Twitter conversation between Alan - Neighbours HQ and Mel â happened during Monday's episode (March 23), when Finn Kelly terrorised Susan Kennedy.

In the Australian broadcast, viewers saw Finn intimidate Susan as he approached her with rope. Susan begged Finn to stop, before the episode cut to an outside shot as Susan's screams could be heard.

Susan was then seen still alive, as she was being tied to the chair.

But UK viewers on Channel 5 didn't see Finn scaring Susan in the same way or hear Susan screaming. In the UK broadcast, Finn got the rope out, but before he could approach Susan, the episode abruptly cut to Susan being tied to the chair. 

The censored scene is likely down to the fact that Neighbours has a PG rating in Australia, allowing network 10 Peach to go slightly further than Channel 5 is able to.

Digital Spy reached out to Channel 5 for comment.

This isn't the first time a scene has been toned down in the UK. In November, Aaron Brennan followed Ned Willis to a gym as part of the fight club storyline, but UK fans didn't see the full extent of Ned's fight â as in the Australian cut, Ned forced his opponent to the ground and continued pummelling him.

At the time, Channel 5 said: "As with all of our programming, we endeavour to make sure that content is appropriate for the audience viewing at that time."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## kaz21

Probably going to be a unpopular opinion, but I loved Finn’s exit.

----------

lellygurl (31-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (26-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

A backstage/behind the scenes video of the filming of Finn's final scene:

https://youtu.be/BcNpTnKyCB0

----------


## lizann

> Probably going to be a unpopular opinion, but I loved Finn’s exit.


did he kill himself to frame elly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GrrArgh

> did he kill himself to frame elly


No, you can see in the episode it was an accident. I do wish she had actually killed him. That would have been a satisfying ending. Him dying accidentally was such a crappy ending.

----------

courseiam (29-03-2020), kayuqtuq (29-03-2020), lizann (29-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Rob Mills confirms shock return for Finn Kelly
The villain will be back on screen for a "short resurrection".

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...porary-return/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Rob Mills has confirmed that he has filmed a surprise return for his character Finn Kelly, who was killed on-screen in 2020 after he hit his head and drowned.

But Finn isn't being brought back from the dead, as his reappearance will actually be part of a storyline in which Susan Kennedy (Jackie Woodburne) uses a visualisation technique in order to come to terms with the ordeal she endured thanks to Finn.

Actor Rob told Australian newspaper The Herald Sun that he will be reprising his role in Australia from March 2, revealing that this is only a brief stint.

"It's just a short resurrection, no witchcraft involved," he said (quotes via Daily Mail). "It was so good, the way it was written and shot. Finn has some unfinished business."

The actor added that being back on set after his previous departure was "weird" but said that he was delighted to be reunited with the soap's cast and crew again.

"It was weird to be back on set but also good to see their happy faces and I love working with the cast and crew," he said. "I'm just rapt they have continued filming the whole way through. I love that my character has never really left and it has haunted people."

Finn's death will begin to be revisited on Australian screens this week, as Olivia Bell (Alyce Platt) makes a return. Olivia betrayed the trust of Susan and her husband Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher) last summer when she used information she had got from them to write a tell-all book about Finn's crimes, without their prior knowledge or consent.

But when Olivia returns, she tells Susan that she now wants to write a 'more truthful' account of what happened and asks to speak to her again about her experiences with Finn. Despite Karl's concerns about what revisiting her trauma could do to Susan, she is adamant that she wants to share the truth.

Susan will later begin using visualisation techniques in order to get closure over her ordeal with Finn, causing her to 'see' Finn, which is why actor Rob has been filming new material as his character.

Will seeing Finn again help Susan with her recovery or just cause her more distress?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------


## lizann

is he ever going to be gone, ludacris susan seeing and talking to him

----------

courseiam (02-04-2021), MellBee (03-04-2021)

----------


## courseiam

> is he ever going to be gone, ludacris susan seeing and talking to him


Neighbours has seriously lost the plot. There's nothing fun about it anymore, and this obsession with Finn.....

----------

MellBee (03-04-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Rob Mills hints at mystery return for Finn﻿
"There were cheers, there were tears."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...final-episode/

Neighbours star Rob Mills has hinted that fans could be about to see a mystery return for his character Finn Kelly in the final ever episode of the soap.

Speaking as part of an interview on Australian talk show Studio 10, the actor teased that he was on the Neighbours set when they filmed the final ever scene, suggesting that Finn Kelly could be returning in some form before the end of the soap.

"So you were down there yesterday, you shot the last scenes, what happened?" Mills was asked by the talk show hosts.

"Yeah we shot the scenes," Mills teased. "I am absolutely sworn to secrecy [...] but I can say it ends very heartfelt, it ends very beautifully."

Presenter Sarah Harris then asked Mills if it was difficult to be on set during the filming of the final scene, with Mills replying that it was, especially as some of the crew have worked on the soap for so long.

"There was a celebration with all the crew, some of the crew have been working there for 30, 40 years some of them," he noted.

"Everyone came out for a big photo, we had a big drone show. There were cheers, there were tears."

While Finn Kelly was killed on-screen in 2020, the actor previously reprised his role last year when he appeared as a vision after Susan Kennedy (Jackie Woodburne) used a visualisation technique in order to come to terms with the ordeal she had endured at Finn's hands.

There's no word yet on how Finn Kelly could be making another on-screen return but if he does appear in the final episode he won't be the only familiar face as the soap has already confirmed that its final episode is set to feature 23 returning characters from Neighbours past and present.

"Whether the eighties, nineties, naughties or teens is your favourite decade, we will be delivering something for everyone as Neighbours draws to a close," executive producer Jason Herbison shared in a statement.

"Alongside the current cast we will be celebrating the most memorable characters from across many eras, with a few surprises up our sleeve."

Neighbours will come to an end in early August after 37 years on the air. Channel 5 became its home in the UK after it left the BBC in 2008.

Although the soap has filmed its final scene, production on Neighbours isn't set to come to an official end until Friday (June 10) as scenes are not filmed in order.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (08-06-2022), Ruffed_lemur (08-06-2022)

----------


## courseiam

What is their obsession with this guy!?

----------

MellBee (08-06-2022)

----------

